# Mac OS 8.6 Formatting the Hard Drive



## HappyWarlock (Jul 6, 2003)

The format of my Hard Drive was previously set to Extended Format and when the Hard Drive was reformatted it was set to Standard formatting.

Was it okay to do this?

Also by default what most likely was the default format for an ATA Hard Drive running 8.6?


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Mine came formatted as HFS+
Sorry.........I don't know about the standard formatting. I guess as long as it works.........


----------

